# Ford transit connect side door runner



## Twine99 (Jun 29, 2011)

Twine99 said:


> Hi I've got a ford transit connect and it has a side sliding door. The runner for the door is a bit rusty so I want to sand the surface rust down and paint it.
> It seems like it was a thin plastic coating that was on the runner.
> Everytime I open the side door a coaster runs along this runner. Can anyone help by telling me the best kind of paint/chemical to do this job with??
> 
> ...


Gdbjhg


----------

